# ferrets ferrets ferrets



## tillymax (Jun 27, 2011)

just some random pics of my girls.

Firstly we have Ouch, very cocky little thing, always telling our terrier off for going to close to arc hutch which is on the floor, loves to snooze all day in her sleeping bag and eating her breakfast like a hungry hippo which envolves going out of her bed compartment grabbing a gob full of bisquits and reversing back in several times before actually eating it. I have very few pictures of Ouch as she is never still for two seconds

























and Shakie she is the laziest of all ferrets, she does nothing but yawn if you disturb her to pick her up for play time for atleast 10 minutes. She is alot bigger than Ouch they have recently had to be seperated due to Ouch becoming obsessed with guarding and dragging Shakie around by her head


----------



## tillymax (Jun 27, 2011)

does anyone else on here own ferrets? lets see your pics?


----------



## tillymax (Jun 27, 2011)

surley there must be some other ferret owners about this forum!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll find some pics later


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Gorgeous ferrets you have there!

There aren't many ferret owners on here, a few. 

Here is my girl Tia.

In her new harness:









Being nosy:


----------



## tillymax (Jun 27, 2011)

awww she is lovley, mine didnt seem a fan of the harness, just seemed to wind them up and make them nippy


----------

